# GUMVA Rodeo pictures from the mouse stand



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Laura if you could add any pics you have..... here's mine


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I only took 4  Will upload them when I find my camera amongst the rubble! :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

s'ok, was so busy today I only managed these :? ....

I am now off to bed, 4 hours driving and a packed day have taken it out of me lol


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you have a good day everyone?  Much interest?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

There were loads of people! I lost count at 400 handling/asking about the mice, just after lunch time! :shock:


Cuchulainn's mcie at Rodeo by Noweia, on Flickr


Debs at Rodeo by Noweia, on Flickr


Small Animal Tent by Noweia, on Flickr


Mice at Rodeo by Noweia, on Flickr


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

There were so many people interested in the mice and handling that next year we are going to have to think about a handling schedule! Poor mice were tired after such a long day, lots of hard work being the centre of attention.

Racingmouse you're friend came by to say hello from the rat forum


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah that`s great!!!  The `friend` is a forum member who just happened to mention that he was going, so I asked him to pop in and say hello to the mousie people! Sounds as though it was a big success?!!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great success, wish I could have got there myself but the other half wanted to spend a few days in Blackpool before my bit of the holiday in Scotland.


----------

